# Partage wifi iPad BlackBerry



## Quentiiin (17 Mars 2011)

Salut tout le monde. 
J'ai réservé l'iPad 2, que j'espère l'avoir le jour J 
j'ai un iPhone 3Gs, mais il commence à dater. Je pense le changer bientôt. 
Mais je me dis qu'au lieu de faire doublet avc l'iPhone, je pourrai aussi bien voir ce qui se fait ailleurs, et je pensais au BB qui me tente bien. 
Savez-vous si je pourrai faire le partage de connexion gratuitement pour me connecter avec mon iPad ?
Merci.


----------



## Moyintosh (21 Mars 2011)

Salut à tous, 
Je me demandais s'il était possible d'insérer une puce de BB dans l'iPad et de profiter ainsi de la navigation internet illimité...

Merci pour vos réponse!


----------

